# Panguitch Lake Unit Elk



## AKSig88 (Feb 22, 2018)

My cousin has a cabin with quite a bit of property in this unit, specifically West of 143 in Blue Spring Valley. I know this area has had quite a large fire this past year and I heard that this is good for elk because of new growth. Is anyone in this unit or close to the burn areas, can verify this area is good for elk this year?

Another question, what are my chances of drawing a tag for limited in this unit? What are your recommendations for applying for a tag?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

How many points do you have? Which season/weapon are you most interested in? Resident or nonresident?


----------



## AKSig88 (Feb 22, 2018)

johnnycake said:


> How many points do you have? Which season/weapon are you most interested in? Resident or nonresident?


No points. Nonresident. I'm fine with whatever weapon and season. Preference is Archery.

I did talk to the DWR about OTC antlerless tags and they mentioned Spike tags go on sale July 17th. But I guess I should apply too as well.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

AKSig88 said:


> No points. Nonresident. I'm fine with whatever weapon and season. Preference is Archery.
> 
> I did talk to the DWR about OTC antlerless tags and they mentioned Spike tags go on sale July 17th. But I guess I should apply too as well.


Ok, that helps a bit. The general season archery tag is OTC and would be good for either a cow or a spike on the Panguitch Lake Unit. The rifle and muzzy tags are first come first served. As a nonresident in the limited entry draw with 0 points, be ready to send your donations to the UDWR for a long time before you would expect to draw a big bull tag. You can find all of the Utah big game draw odds here:
https://wildlife.utah.gov/big-game-drawing-odds-and-point-reports.html

There was only 1 NR Archery tag for the unit in 2017, which means it is random draw. 54 applicants, with some applicants having as many as 12 points (each point is an additional chance to get a lower number in the draw; tag goes to the lowest number assigned to an applicant).

Early rifle was 1:247 with NR applicants having as many as 20 points trying for the 1 tag. Late rifle 1:66, NR applicants up to 16 points. Muzzleloader 1:53 with NR applicants up to 18 points.

So, basically if you want to hunt a mature bull on the Panguitch Lake Unit as a NR you'd better hope you are lucky as I don't think you can expect to see an increase in tags anytime soon since the DWR raised the age objective on the unit 2 years ago.

But it is a gorgeous area, and there are some great bulls there.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

AKSig88 said:


> West of 143 in Blue Spring Valley. ..., can verify this area is good for elk this year?


Fire, or no fire, this area will have elk.
It will also have other hunters. But there is plenty of room for everyone. You've got a lot of area west and south of 143 that hold a lot of elk.


----------



## AKSig88 (Feb 22, 2018)

johnnycake said:


> Ok, that helps a bit. The general season archery tag is OTC and would be good for either a cow or a spike on the Panguitch Lake Unit. The rifle and muzzy tags are first come first served. As a nonresident in the limited entry draw with 0 points, be ready to send your donations to the UDWR for a long time before you would expect to draw a big bull tag. You can find all of the Utah big game draw odds here:
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/big-game-drawing-odds-and-point-reports.html
> 
> There was only 1 NR Archery tag for the unit in 2017, which means it is random draw. 54 applicants, with some applicants having as many as 12 points (each point is an additional chance to get a lower number in the draw; tag goes to the lowest number assigned to an applicant).
> ...


Thanks for the info! I don't think my cousin will be getting rid of their property anytime soon, so I guess I have time to build up my points haha! I'm in it for the meat too so I wouldn't mind getting out and getting a spike or cow! Thanks again! I'll go through the reports and see if there are units where Non-resident archery has better luck for drawing.


----------



## AKSig88 (Feb 22, 2018)

PBH said:


> Fire, or no fire, this area will have elk.
> It will also have other hunters. But there is plenty of room for everyone. You've got a lot of area west and south of 143 that hold a lot of elk.


I would mostly hunt my cousin's property, which I would be the only one hunting, so hopefully I don't run into anyone!:mrgreen:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

AKSig88 said:


> I would mostly hunt my cousin's property, which I would be the only one hunting, so hopefully I don't run into anyone!:mrgreen:


This[hunting private land] may work -- but don't limit yourself. There is plenty of public land in the area that you'll have access to as well. Hunt where the elk are.

As for not running into anyone else because you're on private land....

....good luck with that...


----------



## AKSig88 (Feb 22, 2018)

PBH said:


> This[hunting private land] may work -- but don't limit yourself. There is plenty of public land in the area that you'll have access to as well. Hunt where the elk are.
> 
> As for not running into anyone else because you're on private land....
> 
> ....good luck with that...


I get what you're saying. This will be a learning experience for me, so ill be happy to just be out and seeing elk! Thanks again for the info. Hopefully I can put some scouting time in before hand (assuming I get an OTC tag).


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

AKSig88 said:


> (assuming I get an OTC tag).


There is no limit. You could buy it 24 hours prior to your hunt and be fine.


----------



## AKSig88 (Feb 22, 2018)

PBH said:


> There is no limit. You could buy it 24 hours prior to your hunt and be fine.


Awesome, good to know!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

PBH said:


> There is no limit. You could buy it 24 hours prior to your hunt and be fine.


Just to clarify (but probably not necessary), the archery OTC tags are unlimited but not the any weapon/muzzy tags.


----------



## AKSig88 (Feb 22, 2018)

johnnycake said:


> Just to clarify (but probably not necessary), the archery OTC tags are unlimited but not the any weapon/muzzy tags.


Ah ok. That is good to know. I'll see if I can get one of the tags available on July 17th and go from there. Are there some units in Utah, where non-residents were able to draw a bull tag with one point? If so, I'll apply to just get the point.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

AKSig88 said:


> Are there some units in Utah, where non-residents were able to draw a bull tag with one point? If so, I'll apply to just get the point.


Utah works on a hybrid bonus point system.

Every year hunters draw with 0 points or fewer points than the max points holders.

So there is always a chance, a slim one but a chance.


----------



## AKSig88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Critter said:


> Utah works on a hybrid bonus point system.
> 
> Every year hunters draw with 0 points or fewer points than the max points holders.
> 
> So there is always a chance, a slim one but a chance.


Interesting.....that is definitely unique! I'll have to keep reading this application guide to understand it more. I guess I will apply anyways and keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

AKSig88 said:


> Ah ok. That is good to know. I'll see if I can get one of the tags available on July 17th and go from there. Are there some units in Utah, where non-residents were able to draw a bull tag with one point? If so, I'll apply to just get the point.


I am of the opinion that you might as well apply and hope to get lucky, odds be darned. There are no LE units where either a resident or a nonresident is guaranteed to draw with only 1 point. As critter mentioned, 50% of the tags (as long as there are more than 1 available) go to the applicants with the most points in a draw, and the remaining 50% are drawn from all of the applications submitted. Nonresident tag numbers are set at 10% of the resident tags (a bit more complicated than this simplification, but no need to get into the weeds here). As a result of the 10% allocation, and limited entry bull tags being...well, limited...there aren't a lot of units that have high numbers of nonresident tags available.

But spike elk are tasty and there are high elk populations on the LE units generally, and it is fun to get to see the mature bulls while trying to find your unicorn. Plus with the archery tag you can stick a cow or calf (best choice IMO) if you can't find a spike and get tasty eats. There are OTC any bull tags as well but those units tend to have lower elk populations and/or limited public access--but they definitely do exist and people see and kill some stunning bulls on the any bull hunts pretty much every year.

Going by your handle, are you in Alaska? If so, I'm in Anchorage and we should get together sometime if you are in SC. In researching the elk hunts up here in AK I realized I can hunt the OTC elk tags in Utah and have similar success rates at 1/2 the total cost door to door--and I don't need to worry about keeping the brown bears from stealing my elk!


----------



## AKSig88 (Feb 22, 2018)

johnnycake said:


> I am of the opinion that you might as well apply and hope to get lucky, odds be darned. There are no LE units where either a resident or a nonresident is guaranteed to draw with only 1 point. As critter mentioned, 50% of the tags (as long as there are more than 1 available) go to the applicants with the most points in a draw, and the remaining 50% are drawn from all of the applications submitted. Nonresident tag numbers are set at 10% of the resident tags (a bit more complicated than this simplification, but no need to get into the weeds here). As a result of the 10% allocation, and limited entry bull tags being...well, limited...there aren't a lot of units that have high numbers of nonresident tags available.
> 
> But spike elk are tasty and there are high elk populations on the LE units generally, and it is fun to get to see the mature bulls while trying to find your unicorn. Plus with the archery tag you can stick a cow or calf (best choice IMO) if you can't find a spike and get tasty eats. There are OTC any bull tags as well but those units tend to have lower elk populations and/or limited public access--but they definitely do exist and people see and kill some stunning bulls on the any bull hunts pretty much every year.
> 
> Going by your handle, are you in Alaska? If so, I'm in Anchorage and we should get together sometime if you are in SC. In researching the elk hunts up here in AK I realized I can hunt the OTC elk tags in Utah and have similar success rates at 1/2 the total cost door to door--and I don't need to worry about keeping the brown bears from stealing my elk!


That is all good information! Might as well apply and go for it!
I was born and raised in Metlakatla, southeast area and I current live in Michigan. I wish there was work for me back in AK, I'd move back in a heart beat! Do you go to Utah every year?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> I am of the opinion that you might as well apply and hope to get lucky, odds be darned.


You said it!!! I have bought points for antlerless deer and I bought my first antlerless elk point last year because the DWR closed my favorite cow elk hunt.

Other than that, I'm always in it to win it!! It just feels good to have a chance no matter how small it is.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

AKSig88, most of our family is in Utah and while I don't make it back to hunt each year we try to get back to see family at least once a year since we moved a few years ago


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

AKSig88 said:


> My cousin has a cabin with quite a bit of property in this unit, specifically West of 143 in Blue Spring Valley. I know this area has had quite a large fire this past year and I heard that this is good for elk because of new growth. Is anyone in this unit or close to the burn areas, can verify this area is good for elk this year?
> 
> Another question, what are my chances of drawing a tag for limited in this unit? What are your recommendations for applying for a tag?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


One of the LE tag holders last year took his elk just a few miles east of blue spring, it was lying down in the ashes in a heavily burned area. I didn't see it but was told it scored in the 380 range.


----------



## AKSig88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Good info! Thanks for letting me know! I'll put in for the draw and keep my fingers crossed! If all else fails, I'll try getting a cow! Appreciate all the help!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

PBH said:


> This[hunting private land] may work -- but don't limit yourself. There is plenty of public land in the area that you'll have access to as well. Hunt where the elk are.
> 
> *As for not running into anyone else because you're on private land....
> 
> ....good luck with that...*


What PBH said. Carry at least one blunt in your quiver. :mrgreen:

Edit: I see you just scored a top of the page. Those are highly coveted around here. You might as well see if you can keep your luck rolling by drawing that Panguitch LE tag!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'm going to disagee with Johnnycake...we can't be throwing incorrect info out there  I think last year you could draw the archery Meadowville LE unit with 0 points. Of course that tag isn't worth the paper it's printed on if you don't have access to private ground, but you could pull it with 0 points.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

MWScott72 said:


> I'm going to disagee with Johnnycake...we can't be throwing incorrect info out there  I think last year you could draw the archery Meadowville LE unit with 0 points. Of course that tag isn't worth the paper it's printed on if you don't have access to private ground, but you could pull it with 0 points.


Wasn't that the resident tag though?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2017/17_big_game_odds_report.pdf

Last year, 3 nonresidents applied for the Cache, Meadowville archery tag and they all drew, including one with 0 points.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I stand corrected!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Clarq said:


> https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2017/17_big_game_odds_report.pdf
> 
> Last year, 3 nonresidents applied for the Cache, Meadowville archery tag and they all drew, including one with 0 points.


Do you know how many were successful?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Do you know how many were successful?


Harvest data is available here:

https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2017/2017_le_oial_hr.pdf

16 permits, 13 hunters afield, and two bulls harvested for the Cache, Meadowville archery tags.


----------



## AKSig88 (Feb 22, 2018)

So my friend and I have not decided that we are going to look at all the data for the entire state and find the best chances to draw for non-residents. All else fails, we will try and get spike/cow tags for Panguitch Lake. 

Any advice?


----------

